# Camp Hatteras



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We spent last week at Camp Hatteras in the Outer Banks. The staff was very friendly from start to finish. We had a camp site very near the beach, which was great. The campground gives discounts for Good Sam Club and AAA members.

The ran a mix of activities. We were mostly on the beach or out sightseeing, so we didn't go to all. They has a fun ice cream sundae night where you could get 3 scoops of ice cream (for $1) and you could add toppings that you like. The kids enjoyed making their own sundaes. They also did a tie dye t-shirt day, water aerobics, kids games, etc. There's no shade, but you've got easy beach access. The campground straddles Route 12, so you can also get sites on the Sound side if you prefer to watch the sunsets from there. The only caveat is that most of the good campgrounds are in this area and about 15-20 miles from some of the more touristy sections of the Outer Banks. If that matters to you, then this might not be a great spot. However, we enjoyed being half way between Hatteras/Ocracoke and Nags Head, which allowed us to plan day trips in either direction.

We thought this was a good place to recommend and we will go back if we head back to the Outer Banks. Here's the web site:
http://www.camphatteras.com/


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I totally agree! We spent almost 2 weeks there last year and LOVE Camp Hatteras!


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

ZHB said:


> I totally agree! We spent almost 2 weeks there last year and LOVE Camp Hatteras!


I have heard this many times as well. I want to book a trip down there sometime soon.


----------

